
Jest 15: New Defaults for Jest - cpojer
http://facebook.github.io/jest/blog/2016/09/01/jest-15.html
======
Keats
Anyone using Jest? We are currently using Karma + Mocha + Chai and haven't
felt the need to look in depth at Jest. We run our tests in Firefox and afaik
Jest still doesn't support running tests in a browser. It was also really
really slow when I tried it last year but I guess (hope?) it's better now

~~~
cpojer
The only thing that Jest has in common with Jest from a year ago is the name.
We rewrote the entire framework incrementally (as all the blog posts on the
Jest blog point out). We still do not support browser testing. We don't
believe that it is critical for a unit testing framework and defer this form
of testing to other tools at Facebook.

I am however interested in running Jest within Electron to provide better
visual debugging while people are writing tests :)

------
Illniyar
I thought the "killer feature" for jest was auto module mocking, if that is no
longer the centerpoint, what's the other features that should pull me to use
it?

~~~
k__
they didn't remove it.

also, maybe snapshot testing?

